# IA13 Regular Edition Released



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Well, it's finally out for those of us heretics who wanted the book but not the collectible edition:

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stu..._WAR_MACHINES_OF_THE_LOST_AND_THE_DAMNED.html










Still almost as expensive! Didn't see that coming... oh well. Hopefully I'll get it one day!

That is all.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Want, nothing but want


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

A good reason to want it is the Vehicle Upgrade that means it has pref enemy tau (what is ok but nothing great), but also allows you to reroll Sieze the Initiative or force your enemy to reroll it. VERY TASTY! Espesially for something like the cost of a couple of CSM Marines.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Lots of cool reasons to get it. I imagine it will be ~$100 U.S. after shipping, and that's just not doable at the moment. But Sicaran, Dreadclaw, Dreadnoughts, and the Traitor Guard are all things I'm very much looking forward to.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

It's a tight month, If I had any children I would probably be selling them (or at least pawning) so I could get my hands on this, but sadly there are none (left).


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Until then, if any of you need anything from the tome, just PM me. I can send you a screen of the vehicle/monster you want to know about


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

Nordicus said:


> Until then, if any of you need anything from the tome, just PM me. I can send you a screen of the vehicle/monster you want to know about


So not just going for the cryptic clues one that everyone else seems to use for the points and stats of things without technically breaking any laws.

Aka : Armour and HP same as a Chimera, Autocannon Turret, Heavy Bolter Sponsors. Costs the same as 3 Chosen CSM with Flamers. Can upgrade sponsors to las cannons for the same cost as a power weapon.
Though TBH battlescribe tends to do a great job of giving most people the info, just not what is so special about their rules. Most of the time with those though you can load up a review somewhere that tells you what it does.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

having the book i can tell this is great stuff, for a steep price ...
the renegade list is as cool as it can be, with tons of possible customizatons and that feeling of heresy.
the chaos armoury is complete and the additional rules for vehicles are amazing!


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

Personally I think the additional rules for vehicles are mostly to be ignored. I think I will take the seize the initiative one almost every time.
Though the Sicarus is a nice tank


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Does this thing have any rules for Chaos Knights?


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

Xabre said:


> Does this thing have any rules for Chaos Knights?


Sadly not 

Though at Fest 1 person on one of the forums reported that they were rather sketchy when talking about possible conversion kits, and no one utterly denied a conversion kit.
HOWEVER the rumour I got as did several others. Was that the new Chaos Codex was likely to be before the middle of next year, and they might have their own thing included in that book, such as a Daemon Engine, or Daemon Knight of some form that will have it's own stuff.
2 of the guys I spoke with also seemed to say that 'in house' they tend to allow Imperial Knights in CSM armies as Battle Brothers because they must still have some.





 
The knight in that movie also has a great big Eye of Horus on each of his legs, so might be sooner


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

No rules for Chaos Knights, but they are hinted at in the fluff!

It is a good book, slightly annoyed by some of the typos - when you pay premium dollar you expect better.
Also factor in to use it you need Codex Imperial Guard for the stats that they don't provide for some of the weapons, and I think Codex Space Marines by the looks of some of the weapons listed that are not in the book either, and of course Codex Chaos Marines - so really this book is about £150.

Disappointed no Beast men included in the army list for the chaos list, did not get brought over from vrax. I do like the zombie rule where those they kill can come back from the dead and join the horde...and 4+ FNP!!


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

venomlust said:


> I imagine it will be ~$100 U.S. after shipping, and that's just not doable at the moment.


Not true. Direct orders to FW for the IA13 alone will be £45.00 plus 15% shipping to "Rest of the World" (RoW), so that comes to £51.75 which by today's exchange rate will equate to US$82.80 (1.60 exchange rate).


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Ah didn't know what their shipping was. At any rate, 82 is still out of my price range for now .


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

slaaneshy said:


> No rules for Chaos Knights, but they are hinted at in the fluff!


heard something about early next year (can't remember where from though)


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

http://www.thediceabide.com/2014/11/some-ia13-questions-answered-by-forge-world/



> I’m sure I’m not the only one who has a few questions about Imperial Armour 13, so I’ve sent them a few emails in the last couple weeks and here are some of the answers:
> 
> Q: Was it intentional that the Infernal Relic Achilles lacks the Ferromantic Invulnerability rule?
> 
> ...


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

nice! thanks venomlust!
Suggested questions: 
- is it possible to take Spawns as elites (without using the master of renegades rule), in the renegade army list?
-the Arch demagogue is listed as Indipendent character. can he join other units instead of his disciple cadre?
-the renegade salamander squadron already has BS 3 in his stats, then it is upgradable with militia training to BS 3. It is intended to have a base of BS 2?


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

Neffy the BS3 one was a misprint, there is also a unit listed as having Flakk armour by mistake as well as they have the option to buy sub flakk.
i think i made a post somewhere with those and also a few other bits like the demagogue only has to be the leader of that FOC to gain the benefits of his covern / dicipline. Though you may still only have 1 decipline.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

mayegelt said:


> Neffy the BS3 one was a misprint, there is also a unit listed as having Flakk armour by mistake as well as they have the option to buy sub flakk.
> i think i made a post somewhere with those and also a few other bits like the demagogue only has to be the leader of that FOC to gain the benefits of his covern / dicipline. Though you may still only have 1 decipline.


i think it's a missprint too. but hey, we might hope it's not!:biggrin:


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

It is. I got both clarified


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

I read about the new upgrades available to Hell Talons, making it a really nice anti-air interceptor. And I think I saw something about Hellfire rounds for tanks? This makes me curious... especially if you can add them to Helstorm Autocannons!


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

The relic pred can get ap3 ammo for the autocannon. Most others can get malefic ammo that gives it rending for heavy bolters.
The hell blade and talon start with reaper autocannons but can replace them with helstorm autocannons what is just gives them 3 shots rather than 2 and also gives you rending.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

hellstorm autocannon are what makes the hellblade better than the haldrake imo. at 115 pts with 5++ and replacement move, you can't beat it! ALso, malefic ammo is frigging overpriced: heavy bolters are a shitty weapon and you pay an average of 35 pts (depending on the model) to have 1-2 rending heavy bolters...how cool. blah


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Unless blast, ap3 autocannon preds are wasted. Why you are firing a lowly BS4 assault 2 weapon at marines in the first place makes no sense.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

well, vaz, there are lots of small number marines units, such as 5 bikers units, devastators, msu tac squads... still sub par, but situationally useful. good for list tailoring at least.


----------

